

Dynamic/Interactive Periodic Table - ax0n
http://www.ptable.com/

======
Lucent
To really enjoy it, click the Properties tab, then choose Boiling point or
Discovered, and _then_ operate the slider. Provides a good light show in
modern browsers. Clicking on elements in the Isotopes tab is good, too. Also
the Wide checkbox at top left. Hell, just click Demo at the bottom and take in
the show. No Flash, either.

------
vault_
I use this all the time in my chemistry class when I don't feel like exerting
the effort to open my book. It's superbly helpful.

